# Nagios Host page status won't update from "Pending"



## TheDocster (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a new installation of Nagios 3.2.3 with Plug-ins 1.4.15 running on SuSE SLES 11, SP1, 64bit Intel platform, HP DL360 G7.

Nagios appears to be working with a few exceptions. When I click on the "Hosts" link, only two of my hosts show a "Status" of "UP." The rest all show "Pending," and I can't figure out the difference that allows two to show, but not the rest. One of the green "UP" servers is the localhost. However, I have the localhost also listed as a server by hostname and it does not indictate "UP."

These additional issues may be clues or not related:

1) Clicking on the "Trends" link in the menu leads to a "Object Not Found" 404 error.
2) Trying to look at the "Event Log,", "Process Info," or "Scheduling Queue" link leads to an error that says:
"It appears as though you do not have permission to view the log file...
If you believe this is an error, check the HTTP server authentication requirements for accessing this CGI
and check the authorization options in your CGI configuration file."

3) The "Configuration" menu link works, but when I select the type of data I want to view, I get the same CGI error from #2 above.

Hoping for an idea and thanks in advance,

The Docster


----------



## TheDocster (Nov 15, 2010)

OK, to answer myself, I found that my nagios.cfg file listed the user "nagiosadmin" and I was logged in to the web page as user "nagios." I added nagios to the config file, restarted nagios, and the menu items work now.

However, that did not fix the issue of the status showing "Pending" all the time instead of "UP."


----------

